
[video] China's MMA Club for Poor and Orphaned Boys - forkLding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFDBQ590DXI&t=526s
======
forkLding
Some of these orphans have been sent back:
[http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2104016/orpha...](http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2104016/orphan-
fighters-mma-club-be-sent-back-school) because the fights are seen as child
abuse by viewers which is also right. This is definitely a grey zone.

